# goats escaped



## brytniallyssa

Help! I have 2 goats and they escaped over night and I cannot find them! I have searched the whole property drove up and down our road to see if they got hit and asked a couple neighbors and no one has seen them! Do they have any sense of direction can they find their way home? I've searched for animal control and I can't find a number so I was going to call the local spca and other shelters. There is a huge quarry on the other side of the property we are going to ride through there next does anybody know anything else I could do? I just want to find my babies and bring them home safe!


----------



## currycomb

call your sherrif department. make your description simple, most would not know a breed, so give color, how ears hang, with or without horns, etc


----------



## terrilhb

Oh no. I hope and pray you find them.


----------



## ksalvagno

Post signs in the neighborhood. Even go a mile or two. They can travel far. There have been a couple of people who's goats were over a mile away when they found them.

I hope you find your goats.


----------



## elevan

Great advice so far.  How long have you had the goats?  If they've been there for a while then they should be able to find their way home.  If they're new then it would be harder for them.  And of course it depends on what "made" them escape...their reason.  I wish you the best in your search


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

My goats escaped last week and we found them over a mile away in thick, dense woods. We searched over 5 hours and we had 4 of us. They got that far in less then 7 hours. I hope you find them. Having to search for missing goats is not fun.

As for info or help, I would type up a bunch of flyers that has info on them about them. I made one and gave the goat's name, tattoo, scrapie ear tag #, color, horns and what the looked like, color, and also there disposition. I would give them to as many people as you can go several miles out. Don't forget to leave you contact info.


----------



## bonbean01

Craig's list in your area too in the Lost and Found...around here many people check that too if they find an animal/s  Hope you find them!!!


----------



## brytniallyssa

Thanks guys im gonna try the flyers and make a couple calls today unfortunately we still haven't found them. We have only had them a litte over 2 weeks. They know their names from the previous owner so they come when you call them. None of the neighbors have seen them and check everywhere for about a mile or so but out here things are spaced a bit apart there are alot of huge fields dense woods and a quarry. Not to mention all the other animals out here I miss them and am afraid for them hope we find them but it doesn't look good right now.


----------



## babsbag

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Post signs in the neighborhood. Even go a mile or two. They can travel far. There have been a couple of people who's goats were over a mile away when they found them.
> 
> I hope you find your goats.


x2

We had 3 that travelled about 4 miles and were out over night in coyote country. We put up signs and had them home within an hour. BIG sign. Just say Lost Goats and phone number. No need for details. Not everyday a goat wanders through your yard.  Mine could've had all the fruit tress on our property, but no, they wanted roses on someones else's land. Ours stuck together, so at least that was good.

Good luck


----------



## bonbean01

Yes...if I saw a sign and had an animal come to my property I would for sure contain it/them and phone the number!!!!  Really hope you get your goats back!!!


----------



## SkyWarrior

I would put out feed for them and keep an eye on the feed.  If you don't have any other animals, try keeping the gate open with feed buckets full.  Animals often come back where they are fed.

Good luck!


----------



## Shayanna

Do you grain them? Try shaking a grain can/bowl or a plastic meijer bag. Something they are used to getting treats out of.


----------



## SkyWarrior

Any luck?


----------



## elevan

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Any luck?


x2


----------



## brytniallyssa

Great news! All that hardwork payed off! One of the neighbors we stopped saw us driving up the road and stopped us... he had our goats! They ended up going a couple house down where there were other goats that were not visible from the road  which was his aunts house so he took them andd put them in a pen at his house! We just picked them up just so glad they are okay! Thanks everyone for the advice we really appreciate it!


----------



## jodief100




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## bonbean01

That's great news!!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

that is such great news!!!


----------



## Bedste




----------



## Southern by choice

Screaming YES YES YES!!!!! Sooo happy for you. Been watching this thread for updates, thank you for sharing this awesome news. My farm partner just went through this with his goats, I kept my cool around him but was just sick to my stomach!
sending you a happy  while  and 
Gonna do the cow dance now! :bun


----------



## elevan




----------



## SkyWarrior




----------



## terrilhb

I am so happy to hear that. I have been checking back several times a day. That is fantastic news.


----------



## Bridgemoof

I've been checking too! So happy for you!!!


----------



## babsbag

I have been watching this thread. I know how happy I was to get ours back when they got out. I am glad this has a happy ending.


----------



## Queen Mum

YAY!  Thank God for good neighbors!


----------



## bonbean01

You are so right Queen Mom...good neighbours are priceless!!!  We are very blessed here...land in just the right place at the right time  Was telling my Dad about our super great neighbours and he said that back in pioneer days people would not have survived without good neighbours and he's right.

So glad the little ones got home safely!!!!!!


----------



## Nathan Sampson

I am so glad you found your kids.


----------



## veggimama

we had two new goats (expensive ones at that) take off the first night they were home... they hadn't been spotted for a week, and we passed them up as pricey coyote feed. they were seen a week later by a neighbor, and a week after that we  had been following their trails (they stayed on a definite path until some smartie unleashed their dog to sniff them out and chase them off) in the woods and atv trails behind our property, and they were spotted in the same place for a week straight. we couldn't get our hands on them and they are still wandering the forest. I pray they'll come back or find their way to another farm, or caring people before deer hunting starts. they are oberhaslis and some unfortunate 4 wheeler told us they'd seen deer with collars and udders... ach city folk!  i fear they'll be mistaken for swamp deer come next month with hunting starting  We have neighbors in a 20 mile radius with their eyes out... Finding them has not  been the problem, catching them has. They apparently have been spotted over 20 miles from home. Or people are seeing deer, or just hoping for the reward we offered if caught and returned...

 i feel for you. May you have better luck then I.


----------

